
'The Office' to Leave Netflix in 2020: NBC Says - jmsflknr
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/office-leave-netflix-2020-stream-exclusively-nbcuniversals-forthcoming-service-1220954
======
mindcrime
Launching a new ad-supported streaming service in 2020? Brillia.. ehr, no.
F%#@ng brain-dead, in my estimation. Nobody _wants_ a new streaming service,
and nobody wants ads. I believe this is the kind of move companies make out of
spite, even though they are ultimately hurting everybody involved.

NBC loses, because they'd probably have made more money by licensing the
content to Netflix.

Netflix loses, because their service becomes less desirable without popular
content like _The Office_.

Consumers lose because now they have to jump around between even more
streaming service options to find what they want.

My personal suspicion is that we're near, or at, "peak streaming service
subscription". I can't imagine very many people want One More Service to deal
with. The NBC one might hang around for a while if it's purely ad-supported,
but I still think this is a lose-lose-lose scenario.

